# CAM Belt



## p4ul (May 14, 2003)

What's the recommended milage for changing the CAM belt?


----------



## gunner (May 18, 2002)

according to http://www.honestjohn.co.uk Quote: 1.8 20v engines are snapping their timing belts at 70,000 - 80,000 miles and the extensive damage this causes is not repairable. The car will need a replacement engine. 1.8 20v timing belt drives waterpump and belts are difficult to replace on transverse engines.

So it looks like its best to get it changed by 70,000 miles ???


----------



## Monique (Jun 11, 2002)

Nothing found in my Bentley. :-/

But given all other cars change them at 100000 kms, if you changed at 62000 miles, you would be with the crowd. 8)


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

> according to http://www.honestjohn.co.uk Quote: 1.8 20v engines are snapping their timing belts at 70,000 - 80,000 miles and the extensive damage this causes is not repairable.


I would say that this is not 100% accurate.I've seen quite a few 1.8T engines with broken cam belts and the damage has mostly been a few bent valves etc,not complete new engines.


----------



## whitty (May 17, 2002)

I thought the service book indicated 115,000 miles for a cambelt change - I will check again


----------



## ColinH (Jan 1, 2003)

For an A3 1.8T it is 180,000 kms = 112500 miles. TT may be the same.


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

As someone who used to work in an Audi dealership parts department,i can say that technicians generally changed the cambelt and tensioner on 1.8T engines every 80k miles


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

> As someone who used to work in an Audi dealership parts department,i can say that technicians generally changed the cambelt and tensioner on 1.8T engines every 80k miles


Which is really handy if they snap at 70K...


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

> Which is really handy if they snap at 70K...


And your point is ?


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Had Cavalier which had a cam belt change at 36K (main dealer) and the new one snaped at 65K - so there is no real way to be sure


----------



## tmiller (Jun 16, 2003)

But surely there must be a definitive figure.

My car's going in for a 77,000 mile service next week, service guy mentioned a cam belt change but I thought that it was supposed to be over the 100K mark.


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

> Which is really handy if they snap at 70K...


 :lol:


----------



## p4ul (May 14, 2003)

GOd this is an Oooooold post - i've had to buy a new engine since then  Anyhooo - AmD recommended I got it changed at 80k miles; this is well before Audi recommend it. Cost me 800 including a full 12mth service - audi will charge 1K+


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

Sorry Paul my post wasnt aimed at your engine replacement, just laughing at what Rob said


----------



## p4ul (May 14, 2003)

Chill mate [smiley=cheers.gif] I knew you didn't mean that!

Still waiting to hear from Audi - no confirmation of my complaint. Thanks for all for completing the info - I'll post a full report soon.


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

Glad I read this... I am looking at an 82k car and the chaps at the garage said it had the belt done at 60k... this now seems likely to be bull droppings so I better make sure I see the service book before I go any further!

Loz


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

I'd get it checked - 60K would seem to be sensible if they snap at 70K ! Maybe the high mileage boys can enlighten us ....


----------



## andrew.p (Jun 16, 2004)

Next to the 115k service is a '1)' which reads: "Must be changed more frequently on certain models; please ask your Audi dealer for details."

My dealer told me 80k which sounds about right and quoted around Â£600. I called all the other nearby dealers and the best price was Â£500 (forgot which one it was now) for a new cambelt, tensioners, rollers, ribbed belt and water pump. It was actually cheaper than the specialists I spoke to (AmD and Fontain) as well, so it's quite reasonable in that respect. For Â£500 though I'd rather do it myself... and I probably will 

Mine has 80k on the clock with no problems.


----------



## lindley (Jul 17, 2002)

I asked my mechanic last week coz I'm due a 70K mile service and they replace TT cambelts every 56K miles.... :?

Mine was replaced at just over 40K miles - long sad story won't bore you. Next one due around 100K.

Messenger, don't shoot the....


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

Hi All

A mates g/f's mother (still with me?), had her belt go at 75,000 miles, its cost her a cool Â£5k to repair!

I have a mate who works as a mechanic, at the local Audi dealer, he told me to make sure I get mine done @ 70,000 miles! They quote 115,000 miles, but he said that is way over the top!

Nick


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

mmmm.... getting a real bad feeling about this 82k'er


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

gunner said:


> according to http://www.honestjohn.co.uk Quote: 1.8 20v engines are snapping their timing belts at 70,000 - 80,000 miles and the extensive damage this causes is not repairable. The car will need a replacement engine. 1.8 20v timing belt drives waterpump and belts are difficult to replace on transverse engines.
> 
> So it looks like its best to get it changed by 70,000 miles Â ???


errr.. lets be clear we are all talking the same thing. TT has a _ribbed belt_ on the outside, drives waterpump, alternator, aircon, etc... if this snaps its an inconvenience and not fatal... and a timing chain(_timing belt_) on the inside which drives the cam shafts... if this snaps or skips due to failed tensioner its often fatal....

The schedule says to change timing belt at 105kmiles, and check ribbed belt at 105kmiles..

but hard used engines might need it done sooner, 60k-70k isnt unreasonable


----------



## tmiller (Jun 16, 2003)

So what we're saying that even though the service manual says replace at 115000 miles, we should replace it at 70 - 80000.

If so, why would Audi recommend this figure, as I assume they will always verge on the cautious side.

I assume if there was a failure prior to 115000 miles, Audi would fix it with no charges, as after all you have been following their recommended service intervals.

I assume an Audi extended warranty would cover this, even if they didn't themselve. But I'm sure they would


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

checked the service book on the 180 I am looking at and it suggested belt, tensioner and some other bits at 80k. the service light is on so I am guessing the previous owner thought she'd bail out before the big bills come in... Bloody tart!

:evil:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Loz180 said:


> checked the service book on the 180 I am looking at and it suggested belt, tensioner and some other bits at 80k. the service light is on so I am guessing the previous owner thought she'd bail out before the big bills come in... Bloody tart!
> 
> :evil:


and you didn't think to check before buying, and take that into account with the purchase price? If you did, then no complaints, surely. If you didn't, then the old saying "A food and his money..." seems a little apt...


----------



## boggie (May 8, 2002)

Loz180 said:


> mmmm.... getting a real bad feeling about this 82k'er


If it is a UK car or an import registered with Audi UK and it has a full Audi service history it will have a documented past. Any Audi main dealer will be able to tap in your reg / VIN number and all the details will come up. As well as service details they also keep records of warranty repairs, approved bodyshop work etc including cam belt replacement.
Even if it is an import not registered with Audi UK try ringing the dealer where it had its last few services. Chances are they will have records.
HTH Boggie


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

jampott said:


> ....then the old saying "A food and his money..." seems a little apt...


steady there fella, I think if you read my post carefully you'll deduce that I have not bought the car yet.

And as the good book says, let he who is without sin cast the first stone.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Loz180 said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > ....then the old saying "A food and his money..." seems a little apt...
> ...


A blunt response, I'll admit - but the reasoning is still correct. Don't buy the car unless you factor the cost of that service into account in the price you pay. Plenty of used examples on the market...


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

jampott said:


> ....then the old saying "A food and his money..." seems a little apt...


In my day it was a fool and his money.... LoL


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Blade_76 said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > ....then the old saying "A food and his money..." seems a little apt...
> ...


The problem is, its more likely to be a Freudian Slip than a typo


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

By the Way your Z is very nice looking. Does not having rear seats have any downsides at all? I have to have them for my companys car allowance policy (you know what the Yanks are like).


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Loz180 said:


> By the Way your Z is very nice looking. Does not having rear seats have any downsides at all? I have to have them for my companys car allowance policy (you know what the Yanks are like).


Yes and no. I don't need to carry passengers (usually) and don't have kids (although my gf does) - and the majority of my mileage (21k in 10 months!) has been done with just me in the car... so on an almost 100% basis, no downsides. But when I go out with the gf and kids as a "family", we often have to take 2 cars. This can be a downside if you don't like buying petrol, but as I'm pretty much used to it anyway, its no big deal...

I have a second car (a 1980 ex-Millitary Lightweight Land Rover) which I can ferry 2 adults, 2 kids and 3 dogs around in total discomfort  if necessary, and is good for trips to the tip and generally as a toy for "adventures", but it will not do (and was never bought for) continual long haul up and down the motorway...


----------

